# para que sirve la USE: INTROSPECTION y  PGO (solo  firefox)

## papu

me diréis que busque información y eso he hecho pero sin incapaz de entender para que sirve.

necesito una explicación sencilla de su utilidad.

p.d: he agregado la pgo de firefox la cual acabo  de compilar hace un rato , he leido también un buen rato y entiendo que usa un método compilacion diferente ( de dos pasadas) que mejora el rendimiento y bla,bla...también pone que activandola la compilación puede durar el doble, no ha sido mi caso, eso me da que pensar que quizás se necesite hacer algo más para sacarle partido a esa use PGO más que simplemente compilar el firefox quizás me parecio leer que se ha de "entrenar" el binario creado y no se que...tampoco entendí demasiado xD

saludos, adéu.

----------

## cameta

Básicamente instala está despedencia dev-libs/gobject-introspection 

http://blogs.gnome.org/johan/2008/06/01/introduction-to-gobject-introspection/

Es decir unas librerias de programación. 

Muchas veces he instalado USES porque el propio emerge las reclama.

----------

## papu

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Básicamente instala está despedencia dev-libs/gobject-introspection 
> 
> http://blogs.gnome.org/johan/2008/06/01/introduction-to-gobject-introspection/
> 
> Es decir unas librerias de programación. 
> ...

 

si eso ya lo vi, pero sigo sin saber para que sirve activarla o no hacerlo que es lo que me interesa, como he dicho ya he buscado info pero no entiendo aun su utilidad  :Smile: 

----------

## opotonil

La misma pregunta se realizo en los foros en ingles:

 - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6791214.html

He leido el post por encima y la verdad que no me queda nada claro. En programacion introspection suele referirse a la capacidad de analizar un objeto, para por ejemplo ver de que metodos o propiedades dispone y creo que por hay va la cosa... Pero repito, no me queda nada claro, asi que puedo estar metiendo la pata hasta el fondo.

Salu2.

PD: Cuando aparecio esta USE tambien estube mirando si activarla o no y finalmente me decidi a dejar que decidiera Portage, si viene activada sera por algo y si viene desactivada tambien...

----------

## papu

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> La misma pregunta se realizo en los foros en ingles:
> 
>  - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6791214.html
> 
> He leido el post por encima y la verdad que no me queda nada claro. En programacion introspection suele referirse a la capacidad de analizar un objeto, para por ejemplo ver de que metodos o propiedades dispone y creo que por hay va la cosa... Pero repito, no me queda nada claro, asi que puedo estar metiendo la pata hasta el fondo.
> ...

 

aja si hay cosas que las lees y te quedas aun peor  o sigues sin entender nada, te explican mil cosas pero se dejan lo principal que es saber para lo que sirve , esta muy vinculado a gnome parece ser.

POr cierto sabes algo de la USE=pgo del firefox.

ad1

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> POr cierto sabes algo de la USE=pgo del firefox. 

 

https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Building_with_Profile-Guided_Optimization

es una optimización que usa versiones modernas del compilador gcc que en teoría hace que firefox puede llegar a ser mas rápido con binarios algo mas pequeños.

La mala noticia es que si activas esta USE la compilación tarda el doble, porque realmente el paquete se compila 2 veces. 

saluetes

----------

## papu

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   POr cierto sabes algo de la USE=pgo del firefox.  
> 
> https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Building_with_Profile-Guided_Optimization
> 
> es una optimización que usa versiones modernas del compilador gcc que en teoría hace que firefox puede llegar a ser mas rápido con binarios algo mas pequeños.
> ...

 

a eso me refiero , es que lo compile y me tardó incluso menos que normalmente , lo que me hace pensar y segun me pareció entender en algun lugar que para usar el pgo se han de pasar al gcc algun tipo de flag para que cree un perfil y entonces se usa este perfil para estadisticamente medir que partes del programa se usan mas a menudo y luego se usa esto para compilar ( otra vez?) el programa teniendo en cuenta esos datos haciendo una doble pasada... hasta lo que conseguí entender( mi inglés leido no esta mal pero no es para tirar cohetes) leiendo en www, es por eso que comento que quizas se haya de hacer algo maás que simplmente activar el pgo .

quizás alguien sepa algo más al respecto...

gracias, ad1

----------

## gringo

no sé como funciona extactamente, nunca me he parado mirarlo ni lo he usado. 

Pero resumiendo y hasta donde yo lo entiendo es lo que tu dices: gcc hace dos pasadas, es decir, el programa se compila 2 veces, asi que si ha tardado poco en compilarlo o bien no se hizo las segunda pasada o simplemente no ha funcionado el USE pgo creo yo.

saluetes

----------

## papu

 *gringo wrote:*   

> no sé como funciona extactamente, nunca me he parado mirarlo ni lo he usado. 
> 
> Pero resumiendo y hasta donde yo lo entiendo es lo que tu dices: gcc hace dos pasadas, es decir, el programa se compila 2 veces, asi que si ha tardado poco en compilarlo o bien no se hizo las segunda pasada o simplemente no ha funcionado el USE pgo creo yo.
> 
> saluetes

 

pues el tiempo fue igual que antes sin el pgo la verdad, pero como digo creo se ha de hacer algo más  :Smile:  de todas formas da igual es curiosidad más que otra cosa.

Deje hace dos años gentoo al pasarme a arch pero he vuelto  :Smile:  tras errores de compilación de firefox que en arch no me compilaba aqui todo va como dios manda, no creo me vuelva a cambiar , además veo que ha mejorado , anteriormente instalando kdebase-startkde siemrpe había cosas que faltaban y alguna cosa funcionaba a medias, ahora no he tenido mayores problemas , de hecho la integracion me va bastente mejro que con archl.  

Los foros de gentoo son fabulosos, almenos el castellano y por lo poco he preguntado en el inglés veo que igual.

Estoy volviendo a recuperar loque olvide poco a poco y con más cuidado ahora que ya conozco gentoo y como las gasta si te se va la olla demasiado  :Smile: 

saludos, adéu.

----------

## opotonil

Por casualidad hoy me he encontrado con este post en los foros "Howto compile packages with PGO":

 - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-938468.html

Salu2.

----------

## papu

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> Por casualidad hoy me he encontrado con este post en los foros "Howto compile packages with PGO":
> 
>  - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-938468.html
> 
> Salu2.

 

!genial¡ luego lo miro con tiempo.

saludos,ad1  :Razz: 

bueno ya he mirado y preguntado tras un error que me daba , hay una respuesta que no entiendo de la que me da , me dice que haga un enlace 

 *Quote:*   

> I am using symlinks from /etc/portage/env/<pkg> to /etc/portage/env/cflags.pgo and not using the /etc/portage/package.env . 

  en lugar de usar el archivo package.env , pero  yo ahí no tengo ningun paquete y menos el firefox...si alguien lee el post y me lo explica mejor  :Smile: 

saludos, adéu.

----------

